# Rahmengröße ZR Team 7.0



## daniel_n100 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT. 
Bin mir jetzt aber mit der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher. 
Hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, wäre also rechnerisch ein Rahmen von 19 Zoll. 
Solle ich jetzt zum 18er oder zum 20 Zoll Rahmen greifen?

schöne Grüße
Daniel 

Ps.: Gibt es vielleicht einen Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT Besitzer im Grazer oder Wiener Raum, wo ich mir das Bike mal anschauen könnte?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT.
> Bin mir jetzt aber mit der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher.
> ...



Zwei Tipps würde ich gerne weitergeben. Die Cube Hardtails der LTD Serie fallen sehr ähnlich aus. Hier könnte man auch einen Querverglaich machen. Desweiteren einfach mal unsere Berater unter +49 2225 8888 222 anrufen und die Rahmenhöhe abklären. Dazu sind noch ein paar mehr Angaben notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdp-x7 (21. Februar 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT.
> Bin mir jetzt aber mit der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher.
> ...



Hallo,

habe ebenfalls eine 85 Schrittlänge. Nach vielem Hin-und Her-Rechnen habe ich dann (lag ja auch mit 19" genau zwischen 18" und 20") bei H&S angerufen.
Beim ersten Telefonat riet mir der nette Mitarbeiter zum 18-Zöller. Da ich aber immer noch unsicher war, rief ich später nochmal an, diesmal war ein anderer Kollege am "Draht". Der riet mir nachdem ich alle Daten mit ihm besprochen hatte zum 20" Rahmen.
Ich habe mich dann für den 20-iger entschieden....und der passt gut.
Ich komme auch mit dem 18" klar (wir hatten gleichzeitig zwei Räder gekauft, eins für meine Frau) aber auf längeren Strecken (bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren, Lieferdatum 14.02.11) bin ich bestimmt auf dem 20-iger besser aufgehoben.
Beim 18-ner ist ja nicht nur das Oberrohr kürzer, sondern auch der Vorbau. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ein bißchen weiter.

VG 

pdp-x7


----------



## muc_radler (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich nutze diesen Thread, da ich genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe. Habe auch die Schrittlänge von 85cm und bin 181 cm groß. 
Mir ist heute bei der Schrittlänge auch zum 20" geraten worden, allerdings bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig.

@pdp-x7


Wäre es dir möglich die Überstandshöhe (Boden bs Oberkante Oberrohr) in Höhe der Sattelspitze bie beiden Rahmengrößen zu messen?


Reicht die Schrittlänge aus um mit beiden Beinen am Boden zu stehen und noch genug "Freiheit" zum Oberrohr zu haben?
@all
Gibt es vielleicht jemanden im Raum München, wo man die Radgrößen 18" und 20" ansehen könnte?

Danke und Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## pdp-x7 (21. Februar 2011)

muc_radler schrieb:


> @pdp-x7
> 
> 
> Wäre es dir möglich die Überstandshöhe (Boden bs Oberkante Oberrohr) in Höhe der Sattelspitze bie beiden Rahmengrößen zu messen?
> ...



Hi muc_radler,

bitte die erste Frage konkretisieren. Versteh' die Frage nicht ganz, da die Sättel (und damit natürlich die Spitzen) bei beiden Rädern in unterschiedlicher Position (min./max) montiert sind.
Zur "Freiheit" gebe ich Dir morgen Bescheid. Schaffe ich heute leider nicht mehr. Bin mir aber jetzt schon sicher, dass sich Deine Tonlage, im Falle eines Absprungs, nicht (nach oben) verändern wird.

VG  

pdp-x7


----------



## muc_radler (21. Februar 2011)

@pdp-x7


> bitte die erste Frage konkretisieren. Versteh' die Frage nicht ganz, da  die Sättel (und damit natürlich die Spitzen) bei beiden Rädern in  unterschiedlicher Position (min./max) montiert sind.


Mir ging es darum zu wissen, wie die Überstandshöhe (Schritthöhe - "Freiheit" = Überstandshöhe => Boden bis Oberrohr) vor dem Sattel ist. 
Dabei geht es nicht um den letzten Millimeter. Will nur ungefähr die Höhe wissen. Damit soll im Voraus vermieden werden, dass ich beim unfreiwilligen Absteigen die Glocken läuten höre. 

Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von beiden Rahmengrößen? Oder nur vom 20"?

Danke und Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## pdp-x7 (22. Februar 2011)

@ muc_radler

Die Maße sind: 18-ner= 72 cm, 20-iger 75 cm

VG

pdp-x7


----------



## muc_radler (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo pdp-x7,

danke für deine Hilfe! Habe gestern das ZR Team 7.0 Midseason in 20" bestellt.

Bin gespannt wie lange es mit der Lieferung dauert.

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## daniel_n100 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Nach einem ausführlichen und sehr netten Gespräch mit einem Radon Mitarbeiter hab ich mir auch das 20" bestellt. 
Lieferzeit liegt aktuelle bei 2-3 Wochen für eine Lieferung nach Österreich. 

mfg
Daniel


----------



## powerschwabe (3. März 2011)

Für mich wäre doch beim Radon Team 7.0 das mit 18 Zoll das Richtige.

Größe: 171cm
Schrittlänge: 80cm


----------



## higHAG (3. März 2011)

Hallo, ich benutz den Thread mal um auch meine Frage nach der Größe zu klären.

Wäre am ehesten am ZR Team Midseason interessiert. Ich bin ca. 1,93m und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca. 94cm. Das Rad gibt es nur noch bis 20". Rechnerisch komme ich bei meinen Maßen auf 21". Denkt ihr, das passt trotzdem? Ansonsten gäbe es auch noch als Alternative ein ZR Race mit dem längeren Oberrohr in 20" oder 22" zu bestellen. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muc_radler (3. März 2011)

Hi,

habe vorgestern mein ZR Team Midseason erhalten. Ich habe es in 20" bestellt. (zur Erinnerung 181cm groß und 85cm Schrittlänge). Konnte gestern die erste kurze Ausfahrt von etwa 7 km machen und finde, dass die Größe für mich perfekt ist. Morgen steht eine Fahrt von etwa 2x 18km an. 
Habe es etwas mit meinem bisherigen 19" Hardtail verglichen. Die Front baut etwas höher. Die Überstandshöhe hat auch um ca. 1-2 cm zugenommen. Ist aber immer noch genug Platz vorhanden.

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## pdp-x7 (4. März 2011)

muc_radler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe vorgestern mein ZR Team Midseason erhalten. Ich habe es in 20" bestellt. (zur Erinnerung 181cm groß und 85cm Schrittlänge). Konnte gestern die erste kurze Ausfahrt von etwa 7 km machen und finde, dass die Größe für mich perfekt ist. Morgen steht eine Fahrt von etwa 2x 18km an.
> Habe es etwas mit meinem bisherigen 19" Hardtail verglichen. Die Front baut etwas höher. Die Überstandshöhe hat auch um ca. 1-2 cm zugenommen. Ist aber immer noch genug Platz vorhanden.
> ...



Na bitte, geht doch 

Viel Spaß beim Radeln !!!

P.S.: Eine Frage an die "Radonisten": Wodurch, außer vielleicht den Laufrädern und der Gabel, unterscheidet sich das Midseason eigentlich vom 7.0 ??

VG 
pdp-x7


----------



## muc_radler (14. März 2011)

pdp-x7 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die "Radonisten": Wodurch, außer vielleicht den Laufrädern und der Gabel, unterscheidet sich das Midseason eigentlich vom 7.0 ??
> 
> VG
> pdp-x7



Wenn ich nicht was entscheidendes übersehen habe, ist die Schaltung beim Midseason 10-fach anstatt der 9-fach beim Team von 2010.

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## pdp-x7 (16. März 2011)

muc_radler schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht was entscheidendes übersehen habe, ist die Schaltung beim Midseason 10-fach anstatt der 9-fach beim Team von 2010.
> 
> Gruß
> muc_radler



Beim 2011er Team 7.0 ist ja auch das 10er Schaltwerk verbaut 

VG 
Pdp-x7


----------

